# 1.5 coilspring for muskrats



## waterford bill (Sep 22, 2008)

I have an opportunity to purchase some used 1.5 coilsprings. Are they too big for rats?


----------



## bkvizina (Oct 1, 2012)

I would say a 1.5 cs is pushing it for rats, they are pretty powerful. If they are older springs and worn out maybe, I don't use anything more than a #1 longspring for rats. You have the chance of possibly breaking the foot right off I would think. 

Sent from my C771


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

I catch quit a few in pockets sets for mink/**** on drowners and have never had a problem.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think you'll have a problem at all using them. They drown very quickly with such a heavy trap. Just don't use offset jaws.


----------



## hunt fish trap (Nov 20, 2010)

1.5 are the only foot traps i use for rats they catch the rats hi up on the leg so you wont lose them. set pan tension lighter than you usually do


----------



## bkvizina (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive only used them one time and the front leg was broke pretty bad, it was a drowning set on a float. Do u think it was a freak thing then? Ive been scared to use them since then.

Sent from my C771


----------



## BlacknBluehounds (Feb 22, 2012)

great for rats only better foot hold imo are #1 stoploss


----------



## hunt fish trap (Nov 20, 2010)

the traps are heavy enough if set up right for a drowner rat wont fight they aren't going to get out


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

This was me over thanksgiving. Both rats were caught in duke 1.5s. This shows the power pretty well


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice job!

Griff


----------



## waterford bill (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Gonna purchase them.


----------

